# Double sided wood stove? Advice please!



## cvranch (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all-
Has anyone had any luck with finding an efficient double sided wood burning stove or insert here in the US?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2015)

There's a new stove on the market that may fit the bill. It's the Supreme Vision.
http://www.supremem.com/vision.php


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 18, 2015)

wow. I am anxious to see how that stove makes out. I love the idea!

Nice link BG!

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2015)

We've had a least one install here of their double-sided fireplace. They seemed happy with its performance.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 18, 2015)

The link you sent me shows that the stove's specs are 100 000 BTU. That would be a beast of a heater. I wonder what the reviews are like....

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2015)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-2-sided-supreme-duet.129420/page-2#post-1857407


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 18, 2015)

RSF makes a double sided fireplace. Looks like a large firebox 4.1sf, but only rated for 1,000 sf. Strange
http://www.icc-rsf.com/en/focus-st-fireplace


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2015)

The Focus is EPA exempt. Prolly not the most efficient unit.


----------



## rideau (Jan 18, 2015)

That Duet specs max 30 pounds, max four moderate size splits, specifically specs not to be used as a primary home heater, lots of cautions about glass breakage....warnings about creosote, not to burn pine branches....4 feet required in front of each glass door from combustibles.....very specific instructions for starting fires....small ashpan, think you'd be removing ashes a lot.....by reaching inside the stove and lifting the grate....

This stove would definitely not be for me, but I'm sure there are some who'll love it.  Looks well designed and made, but I want a whole home heater and a rugged as well as attractive stove.  Don't want to spend my time worrying about every detail and definitely want to be able to burn more and larger splits. 

30 pounds yields maybe 180,000 BTU's.  At 100,000 per hour, that's a two hour burn. at high heat output.  At 30,000 BTU/hour, 6 hours.  I suspect that is probably the longest burn  you'll get out of this stove.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 18, 2015)

I think you're right Rideau. But something tells me that there is potential and a market for a nice stove like that. Glass could break though the way some people toss in logs..lol

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2015)

Although we are stove enthusiasts here a lot of people burn for pleasure, mostly nights and weekends.


----------



## cvranch (Jan 18, 2015)

Thankyou so much for your help! Will let you know how it works out if we end up going for it!


----------

